# Child Visa for our newborn baby



## robbiepapenfus (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi All, 

My wife, son and I were all granted our Permanent Residency (PR) visa for Australia in September 2009. It was a sub class 175. We then entered Australia for a holiday in November 2009 to activate our visa and have since returned to South Africa.

My wife is pregnant and our baby is due in a months time. As soon as the baby is born we will sort out her passport in order for us to apply for her visa to go over to Australia with us next year.

I am correct in saying, the visa we need to get for our baby would be a Child Visa (101)?

I have enquired with a few agencies about helping us getting this visa for our baby, and their fees are absolutely ridiculous! I think the cost of the child visa is AUD1705 (which goes to the Australian Government) and the agents fees are pretty much the same price, about AUD1705, which I think is crazy, especially after all the money we spent on getting our PR Visa.

My wife and I are thinking of doing the Child Visa (101) without the use of an agent. i.e submitting our own application.

We are a little nervous as we don't want to mess things up or loose out on our money by doing something wrong 

For example, if we do our own application and we do something incorrectly or don't submit a certain required document do we have our application declined and loose all our money (AUD1705)? Or do you get an immigration official (I think you call them Case Officers) who would assist in getting all the correct documentation and information if we have not supplied it? I'm suire these case officers have a heart when it comes to these things.

As we all have PR status is there any reason for our baby to be declined her visa?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Regards, 
Robbie


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

robbiepapenfus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife, son and I were all granted our Permanent Residency (PR) visa for Australia in September 2009. It was a sub class 175. We then entered Australia for a holiday in November 2009 to activate our visa and have since returned to South Africa.
> 
> ...


What you have already there Robbie is pretty much as it is and you may have found your way to Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101)

There are many forums about, some frequented more so by immigration agents than ours and you'll also find that most people go to forums because they are considering a DIY approach just like you and in fact Immi records show that a greater % of people take the DIY route than use agents.

A whole family may throw up some complexities that make using an agent attractive to some people but many families have also managed the visa processes successfuly with DIY and a look at the Immi site in detail does show you that information is well laid out, particularly with each visa having *eligibility and applying for this visa sections*, the latter having a *Checklist* and that to be attached to applications, so a bit hard not to go through it, and then there are also the Booklets available online for back-up, *Booklet #2* for the child visa.

As for a child visa with a newborn _[ and I must say it ought to be something that Immi could address but managing a system for hundreds of thousands and fine tuning with variations can have its issues ]_, it'll be a relatively straightforward approach with a normal healthy baby.

There are many thousands of immigration visas rejected each year but usually because people are either hoping to get visas that they're not eligible for and in some cases being outright fraudulent with their information.
For bonafide applications and if an error is made, COs do advise people on further information or whatever being necessary and they are certainly not generally there just to make life difficult for the hell of it.

Have a look at the Checklist and you'll see how simple it'll be for you, simple enough that I'd hazard a guess and say you may be ruing the day you used an agent previously.


----------

